# el nieto gano/se ganó...



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si ambas construcciones son posibles:

1. El nieto ganó al abuelo con su simpatía.
2. E nieto se ganó al abuelo con su simpatía.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Diddy

La segunda oración es la correcta.


----------



## jazyk

_Ganó al abuelo_ me da la impresión de que los dos han estado jugando a algo y el nieto le llevó la mejor al abuelo.


----------



## Pitt

¡Gracias! Otra vez: El nieto se ganó al abuelo con su simpatía.

¿Es _al abuelo_ un complemento directo?

Un saludo.
Pitt


----------



## Diddy

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias! Otra vez: El nieto se ganó al abuelo con su simpatía.
> 
> ¿Es _al abuelo_ un complemento directo?
> 
> Un saludo.
> Pitt


 
Hola!!
A ver si ésto te ayuda............


El nieto se ganó al abuelo con su simpatía.

Analizando sintácticamente la oración, sería:

El nieto : *Sujeto*
El: modificador directo
nieto: núcleo del sujeto

se ganó al abuelo con su simpatía: *predicado*
se ganó: núcleo del predicado
al abuelo: Objecto directo        
con su simpatía: circunstancial 

Saludos,


----------



## Diddy

jazyk said:


> _Ganó al abuelo_ me da la impresión de que los dos han estado jugando a algo y el nieto le llevó la mejor al abuelo.


 

En este contexto, la expresión de:  se ganó al abuelo......

en español se utiliza mucho esa frase que en *sentido figurado *significa que el nieto por ser muy simpático tiene al abuelo contento e impresionado..............algo así.


----------



## Búkarus

Hola:
Recuerda, Pitt, que cuando el objeto directo es una persona, un personaje, algún animal afectivamente cercano (como una mascota) o cualquier ser animado, éste se somete al verbo con la preposición "*a*":

El nieto se ganó *a* _doña Silvina_.
El nieto se ganó *a* _la abuela Silvina_.
El nieto se ganó _el balón que rifaban_.
El nieto se ganó _un regaño_ por necio.

Y que aquí, "se ganó = conquistó = _he won over_".

¡Chao!


----------



## Pitt

Diddy said:


> Hola!!
> A ver si ésto te ayuda............
> 
> 
> El nieto se ganó al abuelo con su simpatía.
> 
> Analizando sintácticamente la oración, sería:
> 
> El nieto : *Sujeto*
> El: modificador directo
> nieto: núcleo del sujeto
> 
> se ganó al abuelo con su simpatía: *predicado*
> se ganó: núcleo del predicado
> al abuelo: Objecto directo
> con su simpatía: circunstancial
> 
> Saludos,


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu análisis! Creo, que ese SE (se ganó) es un componente del verbo pronominal _ganarse_: no tiene ninguna función sintáctica. 

En este contexto tengo otro ejemplo:

El Papa se ganó a los jóvenes = correcto
El Papa ganó a los jóvenes = incorrecto

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Diddy

Depende......

Si es la misma situación de la oración del nieto, en que por su simpatía se ganó al abuelo, o sea que lo conquistó, sería:

El papá se ganó a los jóvenes.

Pero.........Si se trata del tema que el papá y los jóvenes están jugando algo, y el papá ganó la partida, la oración sería:

El papá le ganó a los jóvenes.

La oración:  El papá ganó a los jóvenes........está incompleta, pues qué cosa ganó el papá?........le faltaría un objeto directo que podría ser:
El papá ganó la partida a los jóvenes.

Espero te ayude,

saludos,


----------



## NewdestinyX

Diddy said:


> Depende......
> 
> Si es la misma situación de la oración del nieto, en que por su simpatía se ganó al abuelo, o sea que lo conquistó, sería:
> 
> El papá se ganó a los jóvenes.
> 
> Pero.........Si se trata del tema que el papá y los jóvenes están jugando algo, y el papá ganó la partida, la oración sería:
> 
> El papá le ganó a los jóvenes.
> 
> La oración:  El papá ganó a los jóvenes........está incompleta, pues qué cosa ganó el papá?........le faltaría un objeto directo que podría ser:
> El papá ganó la partida a los jóvenes.
> 
> Espero te ayude,
> 
> saludos,



Gracias Diddy, por esto.. ¿Pero no es necesario el 'le/les' también en la última oración allí? El papá *le/les* ganó la partida a los jóvenes?

Grant


----------



## jazyk

> Pero.........Si se trata del tema que el papá y los jóvenes están jugando algo, y el papá ganó la partida, la oración sería:
> 
> El papá le ganó a los jóvenes.


El papá le*s* ganó a los jóvenes. En el uso esmerado se recomienda mantener la concordancia de número entre el pronombre átono y el sustantivo al que se refiere: _«Los mismos remedios de distracción que les daba a sus enfermos»_ (GaMárquez _Amor_ [Col. 1985]).]



> Gracias Diddy, por esto.. ¿Pero no es necesario el 'le/les' también en la última oración allí? El papá *le/les* ganó la partida a los jóvenes?


http://forum.wordreference.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3910947]a) [/b] En el caso del complemento indirecto, la coaparición del pronombre átono es normalmente opcional y suele ser lo más frecuente, especialmente en la lengua oral: _No (les) da importancia a los problemas; (Les) he contado nuestro secreto a unos amigos; (Le) han denegado la beca a Juan; (Le) he dicho la verdad a mi madre._


----------



## Pitt

Para simplificar la cosa me refiero a un partido de fútbol.

Me gustaría saber la construcción correcta:

1. El Real Madrid ganó al Valencia 2-1.
2. El Real Madrid le ganó al Valencia 2-1.

A mi enender *al Valencia* es un complemento directo (cosa personificada). Por eso no entiendo el uso de LE. ¿Qué opináis?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Búkarus

Hi!
Hmmm... I'm afraid not, Pitt.
In this case, "ganar" is intransitive like "vencer" and "le" is the right dative pronoun (indirect object) which is not optional. 
"Al Valencia" is the same indirect object, refered by "le", but it's optional since its real fucntion here is to clarify who was defeated.

So, you can say:
_El Real Madrid *le* ganó *al Valencia* 2 a 1_.
-> if you have to mention both teams in a single sentence.

[Ayer jugó el Valencia y] _el Real Madrid *le* ganó 2 a 1._
-> if "le" refers to a previously known subject (implicit or explicit, then turned into an indirec object).

[En el partido de ayer entre el Real Madrid y *el Valencia*,] _el Real ganó 2 a 1._
-> if the loser is obvious and doesn't need to be mentioned.

El Real Madrid ganó al Valencia 2-1 -> Understandable but unnatural.

I hope this helps.
Bye.

PS: "El papá *les* ganó a lo*s* jóven*es*." You were right.


----------



## Diddy

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias Diddy, por esto.. ¿Pero no es necesario el 'le/les' también en la última oración allí? El papá *le/les* ganó la partida a los jóvenes?
> 
> Grant


 
Para mí que *no es necesario* agregarle el "les", pues así como está ya la oración tiene sentido completo.


----------



## Pitt

¡Búkarus y Diddy, os agradezco mucho las aclaraciones con los ejemplos!
Ahora lo he entendido. En este caso se trata del verbo _ganar _en el uso intransitivo (con un complemento indirecto).

Creo, que gramaticalmente ese LE como complemento indirecto es opcional: El Real Madrid (le) ganó al Valencia [C.I.].

El DRAE dice sobre el uso intransitivo del verbo ganar:
*10. *intr. Mejorar, medrar, prosperar.

Por eso creo que la entrada del DRAE es incompleta, no corrsponde a la acepción de nuestro ejemplo.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Búkarus

Oops! I didn't realize I was contradicting DRAE.

My argument is this: when the direct object is implicit in the meaning (ganarle a alguien = ganar_ una pugna_ a alguien), I consider that verb as intransitive. *I hope somebody corrects me if I am wrong, please.*

By the way, another intransitive use of "ganar" is when meaning "ganar dinero", besides "mejorar": 
Apenas gano para sobrevivir = I barely earn enough to survive.
Ganó en importancia después de su discurso = He improved his importance after his speech.

*WAIT!*
Pitt, "*le*" is not optional if you try to sound natural, the optional part would be the explicit indirect object. In fact, the expression in infinitive is "ganarle a alguien _or_ a algo":

El Real Madrid *le* ganó _al Valencia_ _or_ El Real Madrid *le* ganó.

There's a lot of threads dealing this this subject of the indirect object's redundacy.

Bye!


----------



## Pitt

En el Collins diccionario se dice sobre ganar:

ganar v.tr.
[+ contricante] to beat
¡Les ganamos! = We beat them!
Ganamos al Olimpic tres a cero =  We beat Olimpic three - nil.

A mi entender _ganar a alguien_ = _to beat somebody._

Otra vez el ejemplo:

Real Madrid ganó al Valencia por 2 a 1.
Creo que _al valencia_ es un C.D.

Real Madrid le ganó al Valencia por 2 a 1.
Que yo sepa la duplicación del C.D. por el pronombre LE no es aconsejable, cuando el pronombre está antepuesto al verbo.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Diddy

Ojo con lo siguiente Pitt:

El Real Madrid le ganó al Valencia.
El Real Madrid ganó al Valencia.

al Valencia: es un *Objeto Indirecto*


----------



## Búkarus

Hi again.
Pitt, english verb "_to beat_" is transitive like spanish verb "_derrotar_" but, when having a similar sense, "_ganar(le) a alguien_" is just "_conseguir la victoria sobre alguien_", a verb with quite meaning on its own.

Now, look how we use atonic pronouns related to indirect objects according to RAE's DPD:
*5.* *Duplicación de complementos: coaparición del clítico *_(atonic pronoun)_ *y el complemento tónico *_(D.O or I.O.)_*.* En español, los pronombres átonos aparecen a menudo dentro de la misma oración junto con el complemento tónico al que se refieren: _Me dijo a mí que me callara; Lo sabe todo._ La duplicación del complemento indirecto a través del pronombre átono *es siempre posible y, en algunos casos, obligatoria*, (...).​*5.2. *Si el complemento tónico no es un pronombre personal y aparece *antepuesto* _(placed before) _al verbo, también es *obligatoria* la coaparición del pronombre átono, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _A tu hermano lo vi en el cine_ (no *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_); (...).​Pero si el complemento tónico aparece *pospuesto* _(placed after)_ al verbo (...) :​*a) *En el caso del complemento indirecto, la coaparición del pronombre átono es normalmente opcional y suele ser *lo más frecuente* _(the most usual choice)_, especialmente en la lengua oral: _No (les) da importancia a los problemas; (Les) he contado nuestro secreto a unos amigos; (Le) han denegado la beca a Juan; (Le) he dicho la verdad a mi madre._ E incluso hay verbos, como _gustar, encantar_ y sinónimos, que exigen la presencia del pronombre átono junto con el complemento tónico: _¿Le gustan a tu hermana los bombones?_ (y no *_¿Gustan a tu hermana los bombones?_). En general, suele ser necesaria la duplicación en los verbos cuyo complemento indirecto designa, no al destinatario de la acción, sino al que la experimenta, como ocurre con los llamados verbos de «afección» (psíquica o física), (...).​I found it in http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=pronombres personales atonos

And I insist: Although "_Real ganó al Valencia_" is grammatically correct and fully understandable, it would sound artificial or too formal (and incomplete perhaps ) to a hispanic ear.

I hope this helps me to clarify better my point to you.
Bye!


----------



## jazyk

También creo que se trata de un objeto indirecto. No sería correcto decir _El Real Madrid lo ganó_ refiriéndose al Valencia. Tampoco sería posible la voz pasiva en este caso de _El Valencia fue ganado por El Real Madrid._


----------



## Búkarus

Excellent, Jazyk, and thanks for reminding us those tips.

Something about leaving out the atonic pronoun "le" in "_Real ganó al Valencia_":
That is the usual form to write news titles. As everyone knows, news titles use to sound very artificial.

Don't forget to read my previous post.

Have I already conviced you, Pitt? 

Bye!


----------



## Pitt

Búkarus said:


> Excellent, Jazyk, and thanks for reminding us those tips.
> 
> Something about leaving out the atonic pronoun "le" in "_Real ganó al Valencia_":
> That is the usual form to write news titles. As everyone knows, news titles use to sound very artificial.
> 
> Don't forget to read my previous post.
> 
> Have I already conviced you, Pitt?
> 
> Bye!


 
En todo caso te agradezco todas tus aclaraciones. Quizás tengo malas entenderas. Otra vez la entrada en el Collins diccionario:

ganar v.tr.
[+ contricante] to beat
¡Les ganamos! = We beat them!
Ganamos al Olimpic tres a cero = We beat Olimpic three - nil.

Si el verbo ganar es *transitivo*, estas construcciones deben tener un C.D.:

¡Les ganamos! > Les = C.D.
Ganamos al Olimpic > al Olimpic = C.D.

Si *les* y *al Olimpic* son un C.I., qué es el C.D.? 

Como ves, la confusión es completa.  

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## jazyk

No hay ninguna confusión. No es porque un verbo tiene OI que tiene que tener también OD. Además, creo que _ganar_ aquí es semejante a _pegar_, y podría estar "escondida" alguna palabra como _partido_.

Nota también que la entrada de tu diccionario es incoherente consigo misma. Dice que es v.tr., enseguida usa _les_. Si fuera v.tr. como dice que es, ¿por qué no se atreve a usar _ los? _


----------



## Pitt

jazyk said:


> No hay ninguna confusión. No es porque un verbo tiene OI que tiene que tener también OD. Además, creo que _ganar_ aquí es semejante a _pegar_, y podría estar "escondida" alguna palabra como _partido_.
> 
> Nota también que la entrada de tu diccionario es incoherente consigo misma. Dice que es v.tr., enseguida usa _les_. Si fuera v.tr. como dice que es, ¿por qué no se atreve a usar _los? _


 
Creo, que tienes toda la razón. En la frase ¡Les ganamos! (We beat them!) Les es el C.I. y el C.D. (el partido) está implícito. Por eso en esta frase se trata del verbo transitivo ganar. 

Otro ejemplo similar con el verbo transitivo escribir: Le [C.I.] escribí > Le [C.I.] escribí una carta [C.D.].

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Búkarus said:


> Excellent, Jazyk, and thanks for reminding us those tips.
> 
> Something about leaving out the atonic pronoun "le" in "_Real ganó al Valencia_":
> That is the usual form to write news titles. As everyone knows, news titles use to sound very artificial.
> 
> Don't forget to read my previous post.
> 
> Have I already convinced you, Pitt?
> 
> Bye!


 
Búkarus, you have convinced me! Thanks for the excellent explanations!

Real ganó al Valencia [C.I.].
Real le [C.I.] ganó al Valencia.

In this context I'd like to know if this analysis is correct:
Real ganó el partido [C.D.].

Bye!


----------



## Búkarus

Pitt said:


> Nevertheless I think, that in these sentences the verb _ganar_ is transitiv, because the indirect object (= el partido) is implied.
> 
> Real ganó el partido [C.D.].


 
Hi again!
Nice to hear that. Phew...!
Well, I have always undestood (Ok, not always) that a verb works as a transitive verb when it doesn't need a D.O. to have full sense. AND, some verbs can be used as transitive or as intransitive in different situations, but they will never be both _tr._ and _intr._ at the same time.

It seems that every intransitive verb has implicit a direct object so it can be explained using transitive verbs:
Hablar _to say words; _Estrenar _to use something by the very first time;_
Llorar _to drop tears; _Correr_ to move oneself fast; _Soñar_ to have a dream;_

Thus, "ganar" have several senses if used as transitive, or as intransitive or as a pronominal verb:

Ganar un premio _tr. _-> To win an award. (lo gané)
Ganar (a) una hija _tr._ -> To get a daughter as a bonus (_Talking about the son's wife_). (la gané)
Ganar en imagen _intr. _-> To have an improvement in one's image. (gané)
Ganar suficiente _intr. _-> To earn enough. (gané)
Ganarse un premio _prml._ -> To achieve a (deserved/expected/wanted/aimed) award. (me lo gané)
Ganarse a Julia _prml._ -> To win Julia's heart. (me la gané)

Ganar en la arena _intr._ -> To be the winner in the arena. (gané allí)
Ganarle a un rival _intr._ -> To win a fight against (_or_ to beat) a rival. (le gané)
Ganarse (a) un rival -> To win a rival for a reason. _prml. _(me lo gané)

Although


----------



## Pitt

Creo que también en estas frases se trata de la construcción _ganarle a alguien / a algo:_

1. Roma le ganó a la Lazio [C.I.] por 3 a 2.
2. El paciente le ganó al cáncer [C.I.].
3. El paciente le ganó a la diabetes [C.I.].

¿Es correcto mi análisis?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## seulementlyre

Suena mucho mejor, se ganó, de hecho es que por la frase seguramente sea eso.


----------



## seulementlyre

1. Roma le ganó a la Lazio [C.I.] por 3 a 2.
2. El paciente le ganó al cáncer [C.I.].
3. El paciente le ganó a la diabetes [C.I.].

¿Es correcto mi análisis?

Un saludo,
Pitt[/quote]

1. Yo diría también que se puede decir Roma ganó a la Lazio, pero las 3 están bien creo yo.


----------



## barbara belen

ambas son correctas


----------

